# 1991 Maxima SE speedo problems



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi all,

My speedo is the non cable version with the little generator sitting in the tranny. The speedo is intermidant as well as the Odometer. It works and then it does not, then all of a sudden it sort of works and then not. Get the picture. The manual says to spin the generator and check for .5V AC at the connecting plug, so being intermitant will that work? Or keep testing and hope that it fails when I am testing. Know what I mean. Also, sometimes the speedo works and odometer is not, which makes no sense to me. 

Oh great Maxima gods is it the generator thingy in the tranny?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I have an 89, and my temp guage acted up a lot (i.e. it would say it was cold when it was hot etc...) I just threw on a speedo from a 93 se, and it worked, and i also have a higher top speed reading. Your problem might be different though.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the speed sensor is known to do that.. it will work intermittently and then finally just stop working..

a lot of times, you can take a screwdriver or small tool and whck the top of the sensor a couple times and it will start working... If that's the case, then it's something internal and you need to replace it..

not a serious problem, other than your speedo and odo don't work, so you're prone to more speeding tickets if you drive like me.


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

the problem with these is the speedo head in the cluster


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

who needs speedo's ....lol


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Where is the speedo head in the cluster. Does that mean a new part in the dash?


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> Where is the speedo head in the cluster. Does that mean a new part in the dash?


Yes the speedo head is in the gauge cluster....if i remember right it's held in by 3 or 4 screws....real easy swap.


----------

